# 265SX! - That is, 240 Stroker, to 2.65L, KA24DE engines



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

I saw a product that interests me, and is one of my goals for my vehicle: A 2.65L Stroker kit for KA24DE engines. I saw it in a magazine. Obviously, it is the components, or service, to stroke the 240 into a 2.65L engine, and obviously results in more power. The ad Did specift KA24DE engines; meaning, the DOHC engines benefit from this. (Can't recall the name of the company, but i have it in a magazine.) 

My question relates to the latest posts of turning a KA24E motor over to a KA24DE by changing components of the Head. Oddly enough, the last car I was super fond of had message board patrons posting about how to change the top of their engines from one to another, when it came for their earlier-model editions of a car to possibly step up to the performance, features, etc. of the newer, related versions of their engines (Read: 325e into 325i!) 

But, I am seriously wondering if: 1) an engine, KA24E, can have work performed to it to turn it into a KA24DE - posts about engine changing indicate that this can be done, basically by removing the top of the engine, changing components, and re-fitting the new head, timing it, and then related components, yielding a KA24-D-E.... and THEN, 2) THAT newly-formed KA24DE, which is then what thatcould and would be called, be Stroked to the 2.65L unit with the new components that owuld take advantage of the new engine's larger bore, giving you a Stroker KA24DE... from the starting unit of a KA24E. 

--- This post is NOT about asking the technical exactnesses of what is posted in numerous articles on the Web! I am asking if progressive works like this, from an early unit like an E which can be changed into a DE, can then be taken all the way to a Stroker DE, if the 'why bother' factor were removed for those who will say, "just put one of those in"...


----------



## BlackMage (May 3, 2006)

Honestly it wouldn't be worth your time. It'd be like putting a honda engine in your s13


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The KA24 motor already has a long stroke. Increasing the stroke further yet will move your effective RPM "RED LINE" further down, ending up with a reduced RPM range. However it'll make a great stump puller.

As far converting a KA24E to a KA24DE, bad idea!

Quality stroker kits are expensive. Better off to use your money an SR20DET or a KA-T.


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

rogoman said:


> The KA24 motor already has a long stroke. Increasing the stroke further yet will move your effective RPM "RED LINE" further down, ending up with a reduced RPM range. However it'll make a great stump puller.
> 
> As far converting a KA24E to a KA24DE, bad idea!
> 
> Quality stroker kits are expensive. Better off to use your money an SR20DET or a KA-T.


Lol... I suppose they call it a "stroker," yes; It may not be increasing the STROKE, then, that is my incorrect verbage... The Stroker kit (?,) I reckon, is supposed to increase the BORE (!) to 2.65L displacement... although is this what you are saying is a miniscule bump in power, and it wont yield an impressive gain?? - and this is the one for the DEs. I wonder if mapping out an ECU to ensure nice red-line shifts acriss the whole RPM/engine range would avoid it being a Stump puller...

And as far as keeping is KA24E... yeah, I love my motor, even if it is SOHC. I suppose I just have to read on stuff available for 89s and 90s; saw some headers and chips on EBay! 

So... Turbo options significantly beat out any Stroking of the 2.4L engine? I have heard these KA24's are truck engines, with stock times that can be described as 'unspectacular,' although I don't think my car is slow, you just have to floor it if you really want it to move like a lot of other cars...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jcorbi82 said:


> I wonder if mapping out an ECU to ensure nice red-line shifts acriss the whole RPM/engine range would avoid it being a Stump puller.


Increasing the crankshaft stroke to an already long stroked KA24, increases the piston speeds to possibly critical values. At higher revs, the piston speeds become much more critical so that there's a point where things start coming apart, like rods breaking and pistons shattering.

Seriously though, forget about these exotic ways to possibly more HP. Go with the "tried and proven" methods of turbo charging. Your money will be well spent and you'll be happy with the results. There are many guys on this and other forums that are more then happy to help you out with setting up a turbo.


----------



## madmax240 (Apr 1, 2007)

I think the sport compact industry is always on the prowel for those individuals who dare to be different. Want to stroke your ka to 2.65 litres, I say go for it! Just remember that stroker kits sometimes have clearance issues with the factory block casting, so some extensive work may have to be done. As with the issus of taking your sohc and making it dohc? Just do your research, I've done this on a car before (on A car not a 240) and I found that the sohc had a smaller combustion chamber therefore slightly dished pistons versus the dohc larger combustion chamber therefore domed pistons. I also had to change the entire wiring harness and computer. If you think its worth it. . . once again go for it.


----------



## raceme0911 (Nov 15, 2008)

heres one address for the product you were talkin about Brian Crower 2.6L Stroker Kit Nissan KA24DE


----------

